

Ask PG: Are these YC Enrollment projections official? - pnr

I couldn&#x27;t help but notice that the ATD piece on PG (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;6h8o_GEEEtw) had a chart (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;EoqIpqF) showing historical and projected YC enrollment figures till 2015. Are these official YC projections or just something the producer inferred from the YoY growth (~55%?) in YC applications and PG&#x27;s comment about a 3% acceptance rate?<p>Just curious.
======
pg
They can't be official because we don't have any official projections. We
never know in advance how many applications we're going to get, or how many of
them will be good enough to fund. We do interviews in 3 parallel tracks; we
couldn't accept a specific number of startups even if we wanted to.

